# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  HITNO - tko gleda TV - zasjedanje sabora?

## Mukica

kad ce na dnevnom redu biti 

*PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O UDZBENICIMA ZA OSNOVNU I SREDNJU SKOLU* 

jako bismo htjeli cuti sto i tko ce o tome pricati i hoce li ga izglasati, ali ne mozemo s posla gledat TV
ima vas dosta kaj ste doma pa se neko od vas mozda opusta uz sjednicu   :Wink:  

dakle,
cure, tko je pri tv-u, jel bi mogle pogledati i ak uhvatite u pravom trenutku napisati kratki izvjestaj sto su govorili i sto je odluceno

----------


## Mukica

niko?  :Sad:

----------

